# My Last Two Weeks Bottle Hunting



## slugplate (Feb 11, 2020)

As you may know I’ve started my own YouTube channel and I wanted to show you some of my finds during filming


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 11, 2020)

Outstanding! Killer finds, love the squat, the hutch and the jar. I'll find the video...


----------



## Brewster113 (Feb 11, 2020)

Nice finds, what is your YouTube name to look for the video.


----------



## slugplate (Feb 11, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> Outstanding! Killer finds, love the squat, the hutch and the jar. I'll find the video...


My YouTube name is Bottle Hawk... thank you


----------



## slugplate (Feb 11, 2020)

Brewster113 said:


> Nice finds, what is your YouTube name to look for the video.


"Bottle Hawk"... thank you for giving them a look


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 11, 2020)

slugplate said:


> My YouTube name is Bottle Hawk... thank you





You'll see me subscribing, I'm Rusty on YT by the way.


----------



## slugplate (Feb 11, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> You'll see me subscribing, I'm Rusty on YT by the way.


Thank you, Screwtop. It's hard breaking in and I appreciate all the support.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 11, 2020)

They look pretty clean, too.


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 12, 2020)

T


Robby Raccoon said:


> They look pretty clean, too.


The soil in some places is amazing for bottle digging.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 12, 2020)

Super bottles. Love the pictures.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Feb 12, 2020)

Great finds, I enjoy your vids. Hope you find more for the future!


----------



## slugplate (Feb 12, 2020)

Robby Raccoon said:


> They look pretty clean, too.


I have a simple system that works for me. Dish soap, copper pellets, bottle cleaners and a "scrunge"


----------



## slugplate (Feb 12, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Great finds, I enjoy your vids. Hope you find more for the future!


Thanks Cam. I enjoy your vids as well... we're all in this game together and supporting each other is, IMHO, the collegial thing to do.


----------

